# ECST Natural Phoenix



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Brought this natural fork with me from Alverton. Actually I had my eyes set on it early, but then someone else (Crazy Mike) was quicker and I was a bit sad. At the last day, Mike gave it to me! I was excited. Thanks Mike!

A big fork gives you lots of freedom regarding the shape. I made a Phoenix, really small, but with the signatory palm swell and low, wide fork.

Properly inked and oiled, it looks just the way I like it.














































What do you guys think?

Jörg


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow thats pritty amazing!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

YES! Its brilliant!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Joerg, the first time I saw that fork I knew you would like it. Great job, the finish is amazing.
Philly


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Its a thing of beauty sir







Wood rocks








I love its eye, it looks quite squid like in the last pic.


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

thats real nice, and you have finished the wood stunningly


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I enjoy meaty naturals, they are soooo sturdy and allow for the most dramatic curves.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Thanks guys. I enjoy meaty naturals, they are soooo sturdy and allow for the most dramatic curves.


You are sooooo right, my friend. That is a fine example, too! Great looking slingshot.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Another beauty Joerg. Would you mind sharing with us your inking technique? I'm sure others besides just me would love to know more about your process.

Chris


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work and fine job of displaying the grain in a natural. I am trying to work myself up to trying something like this; I love the elegant lines of your Phoenix.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

excellent transformation. nice catty.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

real nice.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!! Did I spell that right?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

good work it looks very nice


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My inking method:

1. Sand the frame with 120, 400 and then 1000 grit paper
2. Apply the ink with a small brush (for watercolors or so). The cheapest ink type works best. More expensive types, you may want to thin them with alcohol or water.
3. Let the ink dry completely. Then sand again with 1000 grit to remove the bloated fibers.
4. Polish with car chrome polish paste and a soft cloth. This removes all of the ink that is not soaked up by the wood.
5. Oil it with your favorite oil. Gun stock oil, linseed, danish, whatever. 
6. After the oil has been absorbed, reapply two or three times.
7. Polish the frame with a soft cloth to remove superflous oil.
8. If you want, you can apply polyurethane.

Done!

Good luck

Jörg


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Brought this natural fork with me from Alverton. Actually I had my eyes set on it early, but then someone else (Crazy Mike) was quicker and I was a bit sad. At the last day, Mike gave it to me! I was excited. Thanks Mike!
> 
> A big fork gives you lots of freedom regarding the shape. I made a Phoenix, really small, but with the signatory palm swell and low, wide fork.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

WOW... that is very nice work. I am so happy I got to meet you at the ECST . I made a new target when I got home and shooting every day with a big smile. I wish I could show the you the target ( catch box ). but I just learned how to post and e-mail . your friend crazymike.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Visionary! What more can I say?


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, that is the best phoenix i have ever seen anyone make from a natural fork! But i just have one question: how did you round the forks like that, because i've never been able to round any of my 12 slingshots like that unless it is a natural. please reply soon


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

This is great! you gave me a great idea!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is all done with a file and sandpaper. You have to practice the precision of your hand.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, that is stunning Joerg! we were looking at that big natural and I figured you would go or it. You never know what type of color or grain is under that bark. Gorgeous Bud! Flatband


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Amazing work, as always Joerg!!









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Elastic Innovations (May 15, 2011)

That's a beautiful finish! It's like an antique piece of furniture.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

thank you very much, Jorg!


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pleasing, just so very lovely!


----------

